# Worldbuilding Project



## larigot (Mar 19, 2019)

It doesn't take much to start your own worldbuilding project. After playing a game of Microscope with friends, I got the idea to create a world and a history based off Microscopes ruleset, but modified for one person. It goes like this:

You pick a theme for your story.
You fill up the world with:

Periods:                    Ages of time defined by a specific theme.
Events:                     Specific things happening within a period.
Descriptions/RP:   Describing or roleplaying a scene within an event to answer a question.

You pick things you want to include.
You pick stuff you want to ban.
My goal is to make a world that feels organic, where events influence each other and make for a compelling back- and main story. My lofty prospect is that it evolves into something that can serve as a foundation for artwork, webcomics and stories.

This thread is where I will post updates on the progress of the project.


----------



## larigot (Mar 22, 2019)

*Quick summary of the world so far:*

It takes place on alternate earth. It has no moon but instead has a ring system, like saturn. Earths geography is somewhat similar, but it differs in that the continents are connected with land bridges.
Evolution has resulted in anthropomorphic animals being dominant. Humans have never existed.
Societies form and eventually civilizations, with many religions incorporating the prominent ring systems as an element. Societies progress by utilizing the strengths and weaknessess of different species, giving an edge to more diverse societies.
Speciesism (in early history) takes place in the form of discrimination against less advanced societies, and the species that are associated with those societies.
A goat named Bakor, living in the bottom caste of a regional power, climbs his way up. He gains control over the kingdom and sets out to create an empire. He's eventually slain by the first gunpowder based weapon, a rocket, which help spread knowledge of gunpowder throughout the world.
The different nations remain technologically (at least relating to weapons) on par with each other, resulting colonization being costly and rarely succesful.
Because there is no moon, space exploration remains a concept.
A UN type organisation is formed to counter instability caused by anthropocentric organisations, rivalry between nations and ideological differences. Behind the scenes however, in the shadows, the real masters of this organisation use its influence to keep their associates in power. This shadowy council consists of elites from many different species.
*First story plotpoint*

Coordinated attacks on members of the shadowy council create a vacuum, which is filled by sinister characters who are united in their evil motives...


----------



## larigot (Mar 28, 2019)

A quick mockup for a possible cover for the story:





My working title for the world and story is Microscope. I'm looking for a fitting name for the story, which as of now is about the shadow council's plot and attempts to unravel it (it will probably change though). Suggestions about a title are always welcome!


----------



## larigot (Mar 30, 2019)

An update about the main challenge/conflict in my narrative:

Otho Pandar Rovere is a brilliant and versatile biologist who has made forays into social sciences. He has written many works on both subjects, basing his philosophical ideas on his biology research. His most influential book, and one that has formed his most intractable conviction, is about social darwinism, specifically dealing with perfection through suffering. His ideas have taken root in the minds of some “masters of the universe”, and noting this, Rovere formed The First Utopians. Knowing full well this circle would be seen as dangerous terrorists by most of the world, he’s going to great lengths to keep it hidden from the world.

The first Utopians goals is to incite strife and conflict to propel society towards a utopia. They are the ones usurping the "shadow council"


----------



## larigot (Apr 22, 2019)

I've decided to take this little hobby to the next level, so I've made a patreon and facebook page dedicated to my project:

The novel on Wattpad
The Microscope Project on Facebook

As such, I've removed the links to the google docs from earlier messages. Updates about my work will be primarily shared on the the pages linked above.


----------

